# What is a "gotti" pit??



## Emheinee

I've been looking at pics and reading about people's dogs, and I keep hearing about "gotti" pits. I tried to google it, but nothing would tell me what it is. I'm just curious what the difference is between a "gotti" and a regular pit. Someone help me understand! Thanks all..


----------



## Black Rabbit

It is not a type of "pit" Gotti line is an American Bully bloodline.


----------



## PRSweetKandi

Here is a pic I found on bullyworld of 100% Gotti Bloodline American Bully. Gotti is an American Bully Bloodline. Often mistaken for a pit bull and often called a pit bull.

Website: http://www.americanbullyworld.com/EliteEdge/showthread.php?t=79445


----------



## Black Rabbit

Pit bull is two words


----------



## PRSweetKandi

Fixed it... LOL. btw... I was lookin at your pic of Dosia and was looking at Kandi... LOL she actually looked a LOT like your pic in your signature... just a little smaller. That pose and everything


----------



## Black Rabbit

She does look a lot like D. He was way darker like she is when he was a pup.


----------



## PRSweetKandi

kg420 said:


> She does look a lot like D. He was way darker like she is when he was a pup.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Gottyline is an American Bully bloodline that was started by Richard Barajas out in California. His dog, Notorious Juan Gotty was the foundation dog for the line; however, Gotty himself was an APBT, who was bred by Tony Moore of Greyline. 









From my experience most Gottyline dogs are more structurally unsound than your Edge dogs and it is very evident that American Bulldog was mixed in by some breeders and are often termed Gottyline Freaks. Note I say most, not all.


----------



## PRSweetKandi

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Gottyline is an American Bully bloodline that was started by Richard Barajas out in California. His dog, Notorious Juan Gotty was the foundation dog for the line; however, Gotty himself was an APBT, who was bred by Tony Moore of Greyline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience most Gottyline dogs are more structurally unsound than your Edge dogs and it is very evident that American Bulldog was mixed in by some breeders and are often termed Gottyline Freaks. Note I say most, not all.


I can definately see the bulldog features in a loto f the Gotti Bloodline dogs


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Gotty x Boo Boo








produced Rhino and Felony 














who were bred to each other and produced Black Ace (bred by Ed Sheppard of Gottyline Kennels and owned by WCG/Aceline)







who was bred to Gottyline's Godzukee







and they produced Gottiline's Romeo 







who was bred to Gottyline's Barbee







and they produced Dax







who was bred to Blue Diamond and produced Cashpot
*








*and about 200 other kids thus far.


----------



## Sadie

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Gottyline is an American Bully bloodline that was started by Richard Barajas out in California. His dog, Notorious Juan Gotty was the foundation dog for the line; however, *Gotty himself was an APBT, who was bred by Tony Moore of Greyline. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience most Gottyline dogs are more structurally unsound than your Edge dogs and it is very evident that American Bulldog was mixed in by some breeders and are often termed Gottyline Freaks. Note I say most, not all.


Gotti was an Amstaff not an APBT ... Gotti himself came off show bred staff's. That dog is not an APBT never was and never will be.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [68594] :: NOTORIOUS JUAN GOTTY

Edit: I am not trying to argue this but it's disrespectful to game dogs to call that dog an APBT. The Amstaff and the APBT have been very different breeds for a very long time. I just wanted to add that Gotti was NOT an APBT. Please look at the dogs in his first 4 generations and you will see exactly what Gotti was.


----------



## Sadie

Oh and just to add some fanciers of the breed believe Gotty was mixed with English Bulldog there are some unknowns in his pedigree within in the first 4 generations so whose to say. All staff's go back to APBT's. But when looking at a pedigree the first 4 generations are what matter's the most it only takes about 4 generations of breedings to create a family of dogs so anything after 4 generations your basically only looking back for reference.


----------



## performanceknls

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Gottyline is an American Bully bloodline that was started by Richard Barajas out in California. His dog, Notorious Juan Gotty was the foundation dog for the line; however, Gotty himself was an APBT, who was bred by Tony Moore of Greyline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience most Gottyline dogs are more structurally unsound than your Edge dogs and it is very evident that American Bulldog was mixed in by some breeders and are often termed Gottyline Freaks. Note I say most, not all.


ok you are Tara are both wrong! lol He is a pitterstaff and heavily bred with AST. Lets not muddy the already murky waters.


----------



## performanceknls

Lauren can you post his full ped like on bull pedia?

NVR mind! lol

http://www.bullypedia.com/details.php?id=63618


----------



## PRSweetKandi

What exactly is a pitterstaff? LOL I don't know a lot of these terms


----------



## Sadie

performanceknls said:


> ok you are Tara are both wrong! lol He is a pitterstaff and heavily bred with AST. Lets not muddy the already murky waters.


I am not wrong he is heavy bred staff that does NOT make him an APBT. Just because 1 or 2 dogs go back to APBT's in this pedigree that still makes him a Staff he has a very low percentage of APBT blood in him. How many box dog's are in Gotty's first four generations? NONE! Lisa there is no such thing as a Pitter staff that is not a breed that is made up by people who want to call their cross bred staffs apbt's. He would be considered a heavy scatterbred Staff. And if anyone questions what I am saying go to game-dog or ask a fancier of the APBT and they will tell you the same thing. Personally Gotty looks mixed to me but because I did not see his parents bred I can't say one way or another so I am going to go off the pedigree.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

kandi its a pit bullxamerican stafforshire terrier


----------



## Firehazard

Whopper Blue Dog.....

No dog like that should have ever been stuck with papers that lead back to wilder..

LOL sorry but Whopper used OFRN Lightner and Wilder/hemphill exclusively and people have been ringing everything under the sun with whopper dogs for a long long time. Its not AB its not EB its Whopper or OB (oklahoma bulldog which did not stick cause so many APBTs enthusiast consider the APBT the oklahoma bulldog, even though whopper derived and was created in Oklahoma.) Pick a venue and people wanted it, Its large small gamey dopey pull dogs show dogs fat dogs skinny dogs... all in which carry an old fighting bulldog gene older than even the APBT through that dang Whopper cross eddington and parker conjured up.

Google Eddie Eddington under images.. LOL WOW! where are most of these posted ?? 
Eddie Eddington at a APBT pull - Google Search

you see the diversity and the truth is we gotta call everyone out and put everydog touch out of the stock or practice proper breeding ethics and alienate the rest who come up with junk.


----------



## Sadie

I am going to agree to disagree with Lisa we have very different views about what makes a staff a staff and what makes an APBT an APBT. It's going to very greatly based on who you ask. I will just leave it at this. Based on Gotty and his ped he is a heavy bred staff he does have a few dog's within the first 4 generations who do go back to APBT's but the larger percentage of blood in his pedigree comes from staffs.


----------



## Firehazard

I wonder why his "complete" ped is on AMbully but not the traditional online ped ?? Hmmm... Oh well its not useful in anyway in what I got goin on. OH well I recognize a whopper rednose dog, I love them fat headed behemoths they're great bandogs just not really APBTs but oh well.. I gotta go make burgers. ..


----------



## performanceknls

pitterstaff is a made up word but it describes an AST and an APBT bred together to create many dogs you see in then UKC today.


----------



## Firehazard

thats what I dont understand cause AST and APBT has been mixing since AST was founded from direct APBT stock and has used it ever since. So there are a history of "pitterstaffs" in the sense of the word. I just dont get the word cause the mixing is older than the word. They didnt call em pitterstaffs they called em one or the other, AST or APBT depending on status quo and function.


----------



## Sadie

Yes I understand and I also understand that their are many AKC staff's that are dual registered as APBT's with the UKC/ADBA because these registries will not recognize the AKC staff as their own breed the American Staffordshire Terrier so when they are dual registered with the ADBA/UKC they are registered as APBT's. And I guess until that changes they can be considered both breeds Staff's/ APBT's according the the ADBA/UKC. However I cannot take my game bred dog's and register them with the AKC as Amstaff's not that I would want to anyway... Just saying that both breeds are completely bred for very different purposes and have been for many years now and I personally would not breed the two together Staff's and APBT's that to me is just like taking a Game Bred dog(APBT) and breeding to an American Bully. Amstaff's should not be bred to APBT's - JMO


----------



## Sadie

Ok no more highjacking back to Juan Gotty I don't know anything else about the dog other than what I have seen in his ped.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

All I meant by him being an APBT is that he was not Am Bully as they didn't even exist at that time. He was registered with BOTH UKC and ADBA as an APBT, never with the AKC so I am just caling him what both registries validated him as: an APBT.  Love ya Sadie!


----------



## Sadie

pitbullmamanatl said:


> All I meant by him being an APBT is that he was not Am Bully as they didn't even exist at that time. He was registered with BOTH UKC and ADBA as an APBT, never with the AKC so I am just caling him what both registries validated him as: an APBT.  Love ya Sadie!


LMFAO!! YOU know my blood pressure gets high over this stuff LMFAO!! I know you love me and I love you too. Honestly I didn't want it to turn into a fight just wanted to add that technically he's an Amstaff he has a lot of white rock, ruffian blood behind him... and yes I did catch some of the wilder/hemphill,sorona in a few of those dogs  but he is primarily bred from Amstaff's and well whatever they bred him to after that I have no idea! He has a lot of offspring that's all I know LOL.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Richard Barajas, June of OG, Tony Moore, and a few others are not people I would have done business with. In looking through an ADBA pedigree which Raider II, Juan Gotti, and many other Greyline dogs are registered as well I came across something interesting that listed "Greyline's Raider II" and "Moore's Raider II" with the same Dam and different Sires with different ADBA numbers... Sooooo... I don't know what to think about that, but Devin saw both Raider II and Gotty before they died and there are no doubts that they were pit bulls; however, we both doubt who sired Raider II. *
*In one ped, Greyline's Raider II is noted as being sired by Westbrook's Camacho DoGood and Chain Gang Barney and I know it has been discussed that Tony Moore hung the papers on Raider II and listed Chain Gang Barney as his sire because Camacho did not get his UKC paperwork until he was much older. *


----------



## Sadie

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *Richard Barajas, June of OG, Tony Moore, and a few others are not people I would have done business with. In looking through an ADBA pedigree which Raider II, Juan Gotti, and many other Greyline dogs are registered as well I came across something interesting that listed "Greyline's Raider II" and "Moore's Raider II" with the same Dam and different Sires with different ADBA numbers... Sooooo... I don't know what to think about that, but Devin saw both Raider II and Gotty before they died and there are no doubts that they were pit bulls; however, we both doubt who sired Raider II. *
> *In one ped, Greyline's Raider II is noted as being sired by Westbrook's Camacho DoGood and Chain Gang Barney and I know it has been discussed that Tony Moore hung the papers on Raider II and listed Chain Gang Barney as his sire because Camacho did not get his UKC paperwork until he was much older. *


Good Info! Thanks for posting it :goodpost:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Sadie said:


> LMFAO!! YOU know my blood pressure gets high over this stuff LMFAO!! I know you love me and I love you too. Honestly I didn't want it to turn into a fight just wanted to add that technically he's an Amstaff he has a lot of white rock, ruffian blood behind him... and yes I did catch some of the wilder/hemphill,sorona in a few of those dogs  but he is primarily bred from Amstaff's and well whatever they bred him to after that I have no idea! He has a lot of offspring that's all I know LOL.


Oh trust I know this, but it is difficult calling him an Am Staff when he was never registered as such, but yes TECHNICALLY he is Am Staff. He sired about r0337953ir237945 kids... Same as Dax has at just under 4 yrs old. Naw Dax hasn't really sired that many, but pretty damn close.


----------



## Sadie

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Oh trust I know this, but it is difficult calling him an Am Staff when he was never registered as such, but yes TECHNICALLY he is Am Staff. He sired about r0337953ir237945 kids... Same as Dax has at just under 4 yrs old. Naw Dax hasn't really sired that many, but pretty damn close.


I understand now and that is not your fault that's the registries it's completely butt backwards too lol ... I was wondering WTH you called him an APBT because I know you know better lol. But yes if we are talking about the registries they will allow AKC Staff's to dual register with the UKC/ADBA as APBT's and that still stands even today these other registries have not accepted the Amstaff as it's own breed as of yet I am still wondering how many more years it will take for them to get on board with everyone else:hammer:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Sadie said:


> I understand now and that is not your fault that's the registries it's completely butt backwards too lol ... I was wondering WTH you called him an APBT because I know you know better lol. But yes if we are talking about the registries they will allow AKC Staff's to dual register with the UKC/ADBA as APBT's and that still stands even today these other registries have not accepted the Amstaff as it's own breed as of yet I am still wondering how many more years it will take for them to get on board with everyone else:hammer:


----------



## PR WATSON PR

kg420 said:


> Pit bull is two words


KG I spell Dosia the same way with my female, CRAZY!


----------



## EL CUCO

Sadie said:


> LMFAO!! YOU know my blood pressure gets high over this stuff LMFAO!! I know you love me and I love you too. Honestly I didn't want it to turn into a fight...


Nothing wrong with alittle scuffle from time to time...lol jk 

Gettem girl!


----------



## Sadie

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Nothing wrong with alittle scuffle from time to time...lol jk
> 
> Gettem girl!


This stuff get's me going that's why I have to only peak in once in awhile I will get myself into trouble. What I don't see won't upset me! LOL


----------



## Firehazard

You and me both. Those are rung red nosed dogs, there are more peds fudged than people wanna give credit. Keep it simple, show or function.. Or show the prettiest function dog .. Gotti Pits?? Bandogs a more endearing term for the dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit

PR WATSON PR said:


> KG I spell Dosia the same way with my female, CRAZY!


 cause that's how it's supposed to be spelled. Did you know the name Dosia in German means "God's Gift"


----------



## Firehazard

Thats what it is, and what (Hebrew) Kanehbosem "cannabis" means as well... LOL ironic


----------



## Mach0

Firehazard said:


> Thats what it is, and what (Hebrew) Kanehbosem "cannabis" means as well... LOL ironic


Hahahhahaha that's hilarious


----------



## Black Rabbit

Firehazard said:


> Thats what it is, and what (Hebrew) Kanehbosem "cannabis" means as well... LOL ironic


----------



## BullyDoc

;-) I know how much you love Dax, L!


----------



## Emheinee

So could anyone tell me what they think the bloodline is that my pits are from? IF there's any way to tell by looking at them. Thanks for all the answers!!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

with out a ped you cant tell. but if they're gotti then they arent pits...


----------



## Firehazard

what is this dog.. we all know that ruffian led to todays "performance" ASTs .. and was AKC AST himself.. but he must have been UKC as well..

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [9426] :: FOX'S ALVIN THE DOG

^^ is this a pitterstaff cause thats what it is by pedigree according to the sense of the word ??

I cant stand Pittie either.. :hammer: sorry.. newfangled words to describe a lifetime practice, its either AST for show or APBT for work.. This is how I understand it cause as you see Lightner on top ruffian on bottom

hammering @ self, cause Im trying to find clarity on the term. cause the two have crossed since AST was derrived and AST are for show beginning the question ...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

BullyDoc said:


> ;-) I know how much you love Dax, L!


Don't even go there, BD! Lmmfao


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Firehazard said:


> what is this dog.. we all know that ruffian led to todays "performance" ASTs .. and was AKC AST himself.. but he must have been UKC as well..
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [9426] :: FOX'S ALVIN THE DOG
> 
> ^^ is this a pitterstaff cause thats what it is by pedigree according to the sense of the word ??
> 
> I cant stand Pittie either.. :hammer: sorry.. newfangled words to describe a lifetime practice, its either AST for show or APBT for work.. This is how I understand it cause as you see Lightner on top ruffian on bottom
> 
> hammering @ self, cause Im trying to find clarity on the term. cause the two have crossed since AST was derrived and AST are for show beginning the question ...


isn't that randy fox's dog?


----------



## Firehazard

Yeppers...


----------



## grandeb3660

I am with you...confused. I am not sure what any of the terms are, pit bull, american pit bull, bulldog, bull terrier and on and on...
All I know is that I have a dog that is considered one of the 'bully' breeds by BSL legislation and she is the most wonderful member of our family. Would kill for her!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

grandeb3660 said:


> I am with you...confused. I am not sure what any of the terms are, pit bull, american pit bull, bulldog, bull terrier and on and on...
> All I know is that I have a dog that is considered one of the 'bully' breeds by BSL legislation and she is the most wonderful member of our family. Would kill for her!


they're all different breeds. bull dog is a term used to describe a apbt(american pit bull terrier). pit bull means american pit bull terrier. now pitbull is a word used to describe a generalized population of dogs that resemble the appearence of the apbt and it covers over 20 breeds. american bully is a breed of dog, bull terrier is a breed of dog, american staffordshire terrier is a breed of dog. staffordshire bull terrier is a breed a dog. that help with your confusion any?


----------

